# Research Paper Topic



## WashboardSlim (May 19, 2010)

Hi there, chaps. I humbly come to you seeking advice.

I'm in medic school right now, and to get my AA/AS I have to write a research paper on something related to EMS.

Now, specifically, I would like write about something the instructor hasn't previously seen: Currently I am leaning toward the Quantum Suicide thought experiment, but I figure if I can't sufficiently relate this to EMS, I'd be more than happy to further research Senescence. 

Can you guys impart any wisdom? 

Also, I did look into the other topics concerning research papers, and they weren't exactly what I was looking for, so I hope you don't mind me starting a new one.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sasha (May 19, 2010)

You could always pick a "This is how we always do it" treatment/procedure and research how effective that treatment really is compared to it's alternatives.

Fluid challenges, backboarding, use of lights and sirens, use of gloves, medications, "high flow" oxygen vs like 2lpm via nc, the golden hour, stroke windows etc.


----------



## Foxbat (May 19, 2010)

Sasha said:


> use of gloves... stroke windows etc.


What myths/practices involving these are wrong?


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2010)

*What class is this paper for?*

Psych, A&P, Sociology, or what?


----------



## WashboardSlim (May 19, 2010)

Sasha said:


> You could always pick a "This is how we always do it" treatment/procedure and research how effective that treatment really is compared to it's alternatives.
> 
> Fluid challenges, backboarding, use of lights and sirens, use of gloves, medications, "high flow" oxygen vs like 2lpm via nc, the golden hour, stroke windows etc.



I feel this is a perfectly valid route to go, but it's also very traditional and likely to have been done quite a few times. I'm not knocking the idea, but considering the room I've been given to work with I'd like to get creative. Thanks for the advice, though.




> What class is this paper for?


It's called "Selected Topics". The basic idea is to teach us how to do write a research paper (if you've taken high school English, you're more than familiar with the premise, I'm sure).


----------



## Sasha (May 19, 2010)

Foxbat said:


> What myths/practices involving these are wrong?



Didn't say they were wrong. I've read articles that talk about stroke windows and affirm that after the window the risk of tPA far outweighs the benefit, still it would be an interesting research paper, to me, to outline them, would it not? To research their effectiveness does not mean that they are not effective.

Also you could research gloves vs no gloves on provider acquired infections.


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2010)

*Oh, OK, do the history of modern EMS (post 1970).*

Creation of EMT's, etc.


----------

